# Inside the Gulf Council



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

I have been hired by the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council to build an outreach program that informs the public of the Council process, decisions, and general happenings. Hopefully, as a result, a more informed public will show increased involvement in the creation of council decisions.
I’ve decided to write a blog about my experience with the Gulf Council. I think sharing my understanding of the Council as I a learn will give you a more personal understanding of how and why decisions are made. 
Let me begin by introducing myself: I, Emily Muehlstein, am an avid kayak fishermen (or fisherwoman, if you prefer). I have been fishing the inshore waters of the Gulf of Mexico since I was a little girl. I got my start as an angler bouncing shrimp in search of flounder off of my grandfather’s boat. In more recent years, I have spent countless hours in and around Tampa Bay honing my skills as an angler. In an effort to learn more about fishing and become a part of the fishing community I have participated in a few forums and fished with some local fishing groups.
I have a soft spot in my heart for catching red drum, and I will never turn down the opportunity to target big migratory species such as king mackerel, tarpon, and cobia from my kayak. I prefer to use artificial bait, but enjoy floating the occasional pinfish or cut bait behind me as well. I do not aim to pack my freezer with fish, but I am certainly not opposed to keeping a fish or two for dinner. I also really enjoy scalloping and catching shrimp on the grass flats at night. 
I went to school at the University of South Florida where I earned a Bachelor’s degree in Biology. I worked for a short time at an aquaculture facility breeding cichlids for aquariums and then worked as a microbiologist for an independent laboratory monitoring water quality. I returned to the University of South Florida, where I earned my Master’s degree in Science Education, with a certificate in Informal Science Education (teaching science outside of the typical classroom.) I’ve worked as an outdoor educator running a summer camp, and writing science curriculum for the past three years. 
Now, I sit before you (well, technically I sit before my computer screen) as the newest addition to the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council staff. I’ve been researching archived forum threads and speaking with some fishing friends and acquaintances to gain a better understanding of people’s perceptions of the Council. I’ve also begun to collect a list of questions that many people seem to have about the Council process and some of the Council decisions. Ideally, through this blog, you will have to opportunity to learn as I construct my own understanding of the Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management Council.

Your chum,
Emily Muehlstein
Fisheries Outreach Specialist
Gulf Of Mexico Fishery Management Council


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

How do we access your blog?


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

I will be posting it here along with the most up to date news info I can get my hands on. I'm currently sitting in on the Data Collection Advisory Panel meeting peaking about recreational fisheries survey methods... I hope to update you on whats going on in the next day or two.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome aboard Emily!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, your search is over for all the answers you may need!

You have found the repository for all the knowledge there is about the GOM, fishing, boating, parenting, marriage, politics, religion... you get the picture.

Welcome to the PFF!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*hi*

welcome


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

GanyGirl:

You've indicated your propensity for recreational fishing. Could you elaborate on your opinion regarding commercial fishing the GOM and whether the recreational or commercial sector should take priority over the other in Council issues?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

I am indeed a recreational fishermen, and admittedly don’t know much about the commercial world as of yet. My position on the staff has nothing to do with the Council decisions. The Council and the advisory panels are, by design, comprised of people who represent all sectors of the fishery, therefore my personal experience as a recreational fishermen is null; as I am not a decision maker.
I am charged with the task of increasing public participation in the Council process through outreach and education, and my personal opinions on any fishery matter are irrelevant. The major problem I’m facing currently is an inability to directly connect to the commercial fishermen, and I’ve been working to combat that by connecting with different people and organizations that will be helpful. If you have any suggestions on where and how I can best access the commercial sector I would be ready and willing to take your advice.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

GandyGirl said:


> I am charged with the task of increasing public participation in the Council process through outreach and education, and my personal opinions on any fishery matter are irrelevant. QUOTE]
> 
> In answer to your question on commercial fisherman contact points, SERO NOAA keeps an accurate list of all gulf commercial permit list holders with
> addresses etc.
> ...


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Mark,
Both. I am first trying to increase participation in the process by connecting to a wider range of fishermen. Currently, the same players consistently weigh in on council matters, while a huge number of fishermen do not participate at all. I suspect that some of the lack of participation is based on a lack of knowledge or understanding of the council and the current issues it its discussing. (I myself didn't know what the council was before I interviewed although I've been and active fishermen for years). To combat that basic issue I'm planning to produce materials that educate the public about the process and the issues, in conjunction with providing real time updates on whats going on. 
The second part of my responsibility is to compile and summarize the written response received on the Council website or e-mail in regards to the issues. My summary, along with copies of each correspondence are submitted to the council for review. 
Because an outreach/education department has not existed here I am still in the process of defining exactly what the needs are and how to fill them. We had an Outreach and Education advisory panel meeting last week where we began to draft a strategic plan for my department. In other words, I am still very much a fledgling in my position, and at this point I'm trying to get to the place where I know what I don't know. Please continue to question and make suggestions, as I appreciate any help in defining my role.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

If you find it to be true that the Gulf Council is comprised of corrupt buffoons will you post that on your blog? 

Welcome.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

If you knew me personally you would know that holding my tongue is not one of my strong suits. Lets hope its doesn't come to that.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Nat-Light said:


> If you find it to be true that the Gulf Council is comprised of corrupt buffoons will you post that on your blog?
> 
> Welcome.


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for your response. All here should benefit from the increased opportunity to make input into the council decision making process.
---------
Below are some commercial fishing website/forums where you can attempt to make group contact with commercial fisherman:

http://www.marinersguide.com/regions/gulfcoast/index.html
 
Above site is active with respect to Gulf commercial fisherman sharing info and trading IFQ's etc.
http://www.marinersguide.com/dockswap/faq.html
http://www.marinersguide.com/dockswap/gulfcoast/post.htmlhttp://www.marinersguide.com/dockswap/gulfcoast/post.html
Longline endorsement and permit - JOE _16:23:52 7/28/10_ (0) 
gag share and allocation - joe _15:30:40 7/08/10_ (1) 

reduced price for these shares and allocation - joe _00:41:27 7/10/10_ (0) 
grouper allocation for lease - Frank _11:26:43 7/07/10_ (0) 
GAG GROUPER FOR LEASE CHEAP - joe _23:16:10 7/02/10_ (0) 
King Mackerel Permit - Mike _13:30:23 6/24/10_ (0) 
Gulf Reef Permit, VMS, 100,000 lb 2010 Allocation - Mike _13:27:16 6/24/10_ (1) 

IFQ available? - John Laurent _14:55:31 7/29/10_ (0) 
Red grouper allocations and some Gag - Joe _13:16:13 6/12/10_ (0) 
10,000 pounds leased - oscar _13:12:17 6/12/10_ (0) 
Batracs VMS/reef permit 2500 - joe _01:45:20 6/12/10_ (0) 
FISCHER panda marine generator - joe _00:05:10 6/08/10_ (0) 
Gulf Reef Permit 2500 - Joe _22:02:24 6/07/10_ (0) 
10,000 pounds red grouper @ .25 cents - Oscar _00:50:50 6/07/10_ (1) 

sold - oscar _13:13:45 6/12/10_ (0) 
GAG allocation least at 1$ - oscar _01:25:19 6/05/10_ (0) 
ifq shares - TOM _10:39:41 6/02/10_ (0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The below site is closed to members only. organization intent posted in text below. 

http://shareholdersalliance.org/joomla/index.php/membership-info

*The Importance of Membership*

*Times are changing*

The fishing industry has convinced regulators to replace old-style derbies with IFQs for red snapper, and grouper will start-up in January. For the first time, we are moving to management that allows us to be real stewards of fisheries and run successful businesses. But, there is still a lot of work to fix our fisheries and protect our interests. The Alliance works with regulators, elected officials, and environmentalists to help commercial IFQ fisheries become an economic and conservation success, and to fend off ever-present threats to progress.
*What Membership Does*


Expand commercial IFQs to include vermilion snapper, amberjack, grey triggerfish, yellowtail snapper and king mackerel. 
We have already convinced the Gulf Council to establish a control date and are working with members toward agreement on an IFQ design. 
Explore opportunities with national environmental groups to develop an eco-friendly designation for IFQ fish caught by our members to help us reach new and specialized markets. 
Head-off problems. 
Develop a methodology for allocating (and reallocating) fish between the commercial and sport fisheries. We are already working with the Gulf Council to maintain the commercial share of the catch, and realize the negative impacts caused by reallocation away from well-managed IFQ fisheries to the poorly managed recreational sector. 
Press for real and fast improvements to recreational management, and ensure that the commercial quota does not get cut when sport fishermen exceed their share. 
Commercial fishermen are solving their overcapacity and overfishing problems with IFQs. 
Recreational fisheries today face the same problems (even though many don’t recognize it) and need a management overhaul to achieve conservation and accountability.

*Member Support*

We sincerely thank those who became early members of the Alliance to help unify commercial fishermen to enhance and protect our industry. With your help, we have a first-year operational budget, members from all Gulf states representing about 45% of the red snapper quota, and a full time executive director to represent Alliance interests. We need your continued support, and many new members, to build and keep the momentum going. A small investment will help protect your business and improve the livelihoods of Gulf fishermen.

The time is NOW for our voices to be heard. Please join the Alliance today. 
​ ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome. thanks for the tips. I will start my day off tomorrow exploring those resources. 
enjoy


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

If you want an education on a contentious fishing issue, go down to Madiera Beach and see if you can hitch a ride on one of the long line boats down there for a 7 day trip; you will probably get a good idea as to why many of us feel the way we do about certain commercial fishing practices. IMO the issues are pretty clear, it all boils down to competing interests wanting the same thing (fish) and the allotment of that resource gets smaller each year. Ultimately, the decision will have to be made (in many fisheries) who has the superior right to the fish in a given fishery. Does the guy making a living have a superior right or does the weekend angler have a superior right? That's the $64,000 question.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nat-Light said:


> If you want an education on a contentious fishing issue, go down to Madiera Beach and see if you can hitch a ride on one of the long line boats down there for a 7 day trip; you will probably get a good idea as to why many of us feel the way we do about certain commercial fishing practices. IMO the issues are pretty clear, it all boils down to competing interests wanting the same thing (fish) and the allotment of that resource gets smaller each year. Ultimately, the decision will have to be made (in many fisheries) who has the superior right to the fish in a given fishery. Does the guy making a living have a superior right or does the weekend angler have a superior right? That's the $64,000 question.


 
If I may take the liberty to elaborate, that $64K question is likely to be decided by the group with the solidly funded political action base able to win friends and influence government officials through a proactive lobby. It is the american way. joe six pack will be left out in the cold.

mark


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

what is interesting with respect to gulf commercial IFQ's, is that from the postings on the marinersguide.com/regions/gulfcoast trading dock for IFQ leases, looks like if you were fortunate to "be granted" or "have earned" a commercial IFQ (depending on how you view the situation) you are now analagous and have the option to be a "land owner' that leases his fields. (in this case a fish IFQ) to the highest bidder for farming (in this case commercial fishing).

Mark


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm with you Mark.

I don't have all the answers and I don't know anyone that does. I do know a lot of people who claim to know though.

I do want a sustainable fishery and am willing to compromise. It doesn't make sense though that a resident cannot eat A red snapper they caught but for a LIMITED time in the summer.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> what is interesting with respect to gulf commercial IFQ's, is that from the postings on the marinersguide.com/regions/gulfcoast trading dock for IFQ leases, looks like if you were fortunate to "be granted" or "have earned" a commercial IFQ (depending on how you view the situation) you are now analagous and have the option to be a "land owner' that leases his fields. (in this case a fish IFQ) to the highest bidder for farming (in this case commercial fishing).
> 
> Mark



IFQ's should be non transferable...plain and simple. You can't sell or transfer a deer tag to your buddy who needs more, so why a fishing quota?


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Welcome Lady Emily, I would like to know how does one get to be in the position ,Mr.Crabtree is in ??? Appointed?? promoted , elected(not) or in his case anointed?? I can seem to find the process in how he came to be. Thanks T


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> IFQ's should be non transferable...plain and simple. You can't sell or transfer a deer tag to your buddy who needs more, so why a fishing quota?


should be and is are two different things. Note that the commercial IFQ holders are pushing for IFQ's for the recreational sector and then for IFQ's to be traded between the commercial and rec sectors. Only way for the commercial side to get more of a share. Note also the neat lash up with the call for IFQ's to be traded betwen rec and commercial and the sos plan which calls for charter IFQ's. 

all this pecause the rec sector overfishes and is poorly managed according to them.
Mark


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Mark FYI 
I've got a breakfast meeting with the Share Holders Alliance folks on Monday morning, you may possibly be on my list of attendees?

Thanks for the tip on the mariners guide site, I will start posting relevant info there.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Emily,

Great. Glad the information I provided was useful, but you won't be seeing me at a share holder's alliance meeting. 

I only am aware of the share holder's alliance and their mission, because as a private boat owning recreational angler who attempts to stay informed on NOAA/NMFS/Gulf Council actions under consideration, I tend to also read up on organized groups like the share holder's alliance that attempt to influence the NOAA/NMFS/Gulf Council decision making process and influence the general public.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

snapperking- From what I know Roy Crabtree was hired by the Assistant Administrator for NOAA fisheries. His position is not elected or appointed.


----------

